# 1997 maxima miss at idle ?



## rafiqi (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Peeps...I have 97 maxima that has a miss at idle.
I have changed all plugs,coils,EGR.
Still misses at idle.Off drive smooth as silk.
Have also tried cam sensor.
Miss specialy bad when in gear.
Please help.
Thanks,


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Any codes for a specific cylinder misfire?


----------



## rafiqi (Mar 3, 2010)

JNCoRacer said:


> Any codes for a specific cylinder misfire?


occasional 301 + 304...but they clear on a snap on scanner.


----------



## rafiqi (Mar 3, 2010)

rafiqi said:


> occasional 301 + 304...but they clear on a snap on scanner.


sorry typed to fast...301 nad 340....cam sensor phase...but they disapear as she is running.
I can observe on a snapon 2500 scanner.
Thanks.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

A lot of idle problems can be caused by vacuum leaks check for any split or loose hoses.


----------

